# private property hunters?



## mattech (Jan 9, 2015)

What kind of private property do you hunt? Is it you got lucky and have water on your club, do you own land, have family land, or just got lucky and got permission from someone?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 9, 2015)

I am a partial owner of a large pond.  My family in the neighborhood owns 4 other ponds.
Our hunt club has a large creek on it.
My next door neighbors club has a pond fed by a drainage creek I get to hunt after deer season.
I still dont kill hardly any ducks.


----------



## PoundTown (Jan 9, 2015)

I have the dog, equipment, and master calling. So...

A friend has land with a nice swamp down in the bottom of it we hunt after deer season.

A friend has a large 50 acre pond we hunt all season.

A friend has a large lot on a very large 300 acre body of water we hunt 3-4 times late season.

A friend has Nintendo with an orange gun (you know where this pathetic joke is going)....


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 9, 2015)

The main spot we hunt

66acres swamp private, with a river about 1.5miles away. We are hunting it more the later it gets. But we tend to shoot. Once during November, twice during December and now we might hunt 2 or 3 more hunts till the end. Thanksgiving break and winter break falls on the splits for the local high schools. We get to hear ducks get shot at almost every day of the week and watch the numbers build that think it's safe. Permission came off a buddy that I played Highschool football with and he's there every hunt.

My 2nd spot another buddy took me to in Highschool. He's dropped the duck hunting thing and I've stayed up with the land owner.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 25, 2016)

It's a timber lease. The pines got cut just now on several hundred acres.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Mar 25, 2016)

Perks of the job when working in land management.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 25, 2016)

We have a beaver pond about 2/3 of an acre on our place in heavy timber. We have never duck hunted but just curious if beaver ponds hold ducks? It is only a couple hundred yards from Achumpkee creek. I'll hang up and listen.


----------



## across the river (Mar 25, 2016)

You know it is slow when threads that are over a year old are getting rehashed.


----------



## blueeyes1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Got a bunch of ducks on my hunting lease does anybody know what duck hunters are paying to lease duckhunting rights?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Private land is overrated.. There's the "club rules" and the landowners And his  families rules.. Just my experience.. Hope this helps.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 10, 2016)

Got two on my farm, but only one hold ducks.  Seems it now holds ducks in the weeks after the season.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 10, 2016)

a couple golf courses, works wonders in the winter for us


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 21, 2016)

Have a little hole I hunt. Usually loaded with gators from opener til end of December - barren until the end of January and full of Yankee ducks in late February.


----------

